# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Any good technique for seeing in your mind's eye?

## donnieb2

Ya im trying to find a better way to visalize in my mind's eye.And i cant find anything on the net.So i was just wondering do anyone on here have any method's that work for them? Ok I know this sound stupid but i got to ask? You know when you sneeze or do somthing that strain your eye and you start seing those  little spark thing floating around.Yeah sometime when i go to bed and close my eye's i see those but there still they just fade in and out.I was wondering is that an image or scene trying to come though?

----------


## Quiver

Image streaming is a pretty good way to improve your visualization skills.  I know some DV members practice it as a way to improve dream clarity.  You can find information at http://www.winwenger.com/imstream.htm or more thoroughly in a book called the Einstein Factor.  Basically, the method involves describing the spontaneous images that come into your mind out loud to a tape recorder or another person, which will cause more detailed images by means of a positive feedback loop.
I've tried it myself and found it pretty effective.

Good Luck

----------


## donnieb2

Thank you quiver for the reply im checking the link out now.

----------


## DreamChaser

> Ya im trying to find a better way to visalize in my mind's eye.And i cant find anything on the net.So i was just wondering do anyone on here have any method's that work for them? Ok I know this sound stupid but i got to ask? You know when you sneeze or do somthing that strain your eye and you start seing those  little spark thing floating around.Yeah sometime when i go to bed and close my eye's i see those but there still they just fade in and out.I was wondering is that an image or scene trying to come though?



The spark thing when you sneeze or look into bright light is the extra water produced around your eye surface and you see some refraction through the fluid of some of your eye blood vessels.
Same as if you look out a bright window and squint your eyes and you see all those squirmy threadlike worms wiggling. (if you have ever done that).

As for beginning to see through your minds eye... Imagine your head is hollow and you are looking from inside it. You won't actually be able to do this obviously, you have to imagine it.
 You can see your bright eye openings and the muted opening of your nostrils and ear orifices.
Now look from the center point of your skull  and make a little opening slightly above the point between your eyes (like where the red Buddha spot goes) like a key hole size.
Now slowly move forward from inside your head to peer out of the minds eye hole (not your eyes). Stay about an inch to inch and a half back from the hole.
This takes you away from the looking at the inside of your eyelids as normal, to actually visualising and seeing with your minds eye.
Now you sort of overlay the whole imagery and put it around your actual head, like superimpose it. You are now looking out now of your minds eye.
It is not a real eye, so this helps with the manifestation of the point and imagery of its origin.
Hope this rough explanation helps. I see from my minds eye much easier using this.

----------


## donnieb2

Thank you dream chaser for your technique it sounds great. Im gonna try it tonight before bed ill post the result's tommorow.

----------


## donnieb2

No luck but im still gonna give it a couple more trie's. It's like my concentration and visualization skill's are just awful. I guess i have to keep giving it more time maybe ill get better at it.But it's kinda funny had and obe once and it started from me seeing my bedroom with my eye's closed.But now it hard as heck to make it happen agian. I got to ask this technique of your can it be used anytime or do you have to be to the point of near sleep ?

----------


## DreamChaser

Try this to start. Hold your hands out front of you. Really look at them.
Now close your eyes with them still held in front of you. Picture them still there.
Open your eyes and see them. Close them and see them again in your imagination.
Remember the feeling of holding your arms and hands up and seeing them with your eyes closed. 
If you can't feel the weight of your arms and hands move them up and down a little. Anything to feel them there.
If you do this a few times a day it should help.

When imagining your hollow head from my earlier post, at first just imagine the imaginary head and the minds eye. Don't yet superimpose it over your actual head.
I should have been clearer. Even though you are looking out of your minds eye, you don't have to look for anything imparticular.
Just looking out of your minds eye takes away from staring at the back of your actual eyelids, and takes you to looking with your dream world eyes.
Let anything happen and do not force images or wait 4 hours trying to see something. Just look out of the eye and relax. See what comes.

----------


## TheCosmicOctopus

I've read in several books on meditation and whatnot that a good practice is to try visualizing a candle flame. Mind you, I can't recall the exact procedure, but I've heard it helps to actually look at the flame (probably through squinted lids, staring into a candle for a while might start to hurt!) and then moving to simply visualizing it in your head. I've tried this myself and I've found that one of the keys to keeping an image in mind (for me personally) is movement. If I try to focus on a static image for a while, it eludes me. But if I imagine the object in three dimensions, and 'turn it' in my head, I can focus on it quite well. I suppose this makes sense since your brain is used to processing a constant stream of changing stimuli. I assume that with practice it becomes much easier to keep stable, unchanging images in mind for a long time. 

But again, I'm not sure that is really the procedure here. However, I doubt it would hurt to try.

----------


## allensig3654

What worked for me was doing what dreamchaser said. Hold your hands infront of you and close your eyes. Now, Look past your eye lids and actually see them in your mind. I cant exactly explain how, but you should see the whole picture.

----------


## donnieb2

Im still at it but im making some progress :smiley:  Are hypnagogic image's and seeing though the mind eye the same? I asked because when im about to fall asleep. I see small hypnagogic image's but there in full color but kinda dull but can be sharpen upon focusing on them.Then when i try to see out of my minds eye it's more like seeing though darkness and seeing shadows that start to become like an 360 degree view of my surrounding.Just wondeing are they the same? I got to ask how do you guy's remain so cool and calm during hypnagogic imagery? They get me every time it's allways a wtf moment for me thats why im trying so hard to see thorugh my dream eye's so i can get used to it. I mean one time i remember falling asleep then seeing a red sky with these aztec looking pyrimid's and with these cheap looking 2d cloud's slowing drifting by.So of course it was a wtf moment but i have a million of those episode's. And im still not use to it but yeah thats my main goal staying cool when hypnagogic image's appear.If i could get use to them then I would have it made then i could lucid dream every night ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## DreamChaser

> Im still at it but im making some progress Are hypnagogic image's and seeing though the mind eye the same? I asked because when im about to fall asleep. I see small hypnagogic image's but there in full color but kinda dull but can be sharpen upon focusing on them.Then when i try to see out of my minds eye it's more like seeing though darkness and seeing shadows that start to become like an 360 degree view of my surrounding.Just wondeing are they the same? I got to ask how do you guy's remain so cool and calm during hypnagogic imagery? They get me every time it's allways a wtf moment for me thats why im trying so hard to see thorugh my dream eye's so i can get used to it. I mean one time i remember falling asleep then seeing a red sky with these aztec looking pyrimid's and with these cheap looking 2d cloud's slowing drifting by.So of course it was a wtf moment but i have a million of those episode's. And im still not use to it but yeah thats my main goal staying cool when hypnagogic image's appear.If i could get use to them then I would have it made then i could lucid dream every night



In my experience, if you focus on the hypnagogic imagery you only keep yourself awake  and/or get to excited.
I have had more success ignoring it and doing my own imagery.
The fact i can do my own imagery during the HI, leads me to believe the HI is a transition stage to the dreamworld, but not using the minds eye. 
I get HI and it is just the same to me as looking at the back of my eyelids to me.
Imagining images and dreaming is a whole different origin of sight I believe.

----------


## donnieb2

LoL about 2 hour's ago i tried taking a nap and yup same thing. I seen another hypnagogic image this time I seen my fan running and the light's were on.Strange because they was actually off but the fan was really on.Yeah i got to excited and ruined it. But what your saying is next time i should just ignore them and try to create my own scene? And when would i make an attempt to enter the dream?

----------


## DreamChaser

> LoL about 2 hour's ago i tried taking a nap and yup same thing. I seen another hypnagogic image this time I seen my fan running and the light's were on.Strange because they was actually off but the fan was really on.Yeah i got to excited and ruined it. But what your saying is next time i should just ignore them and try to create my own scene? And when would i make an attempt to enter the dream?



I had a short lucid last night.
I find trying to enter does what your mind wants...tells it you are awake and forcing entry.
I like keeping semi-awake and entering the dream as I normally would.
At the least you are so light in sleep you are close to Lucid anyway, and your mind doesn't know.
I woke up last night and tried to WILD and I just lay awake for an hour so went to sleep.
But the waking for the WILD did something cos half way into a dream I just thought to look at my hand an voila! No reason for it. 
I then floated above the ground for a minute, went over for tactile contact to calm myself and felt the wall. It was all crystal as I am looking now.
When I tried to fly higher to the ceiling, I drifted off to mid-dream blankness. It just fades away to normal sleep.

----------


## ZmillA

Didn't I make a thread about this a few days ago  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamChaser

> Didn't I make a thread about this a few days ago



Yours and this won't be the last. hehe.
 ::D:

----------


## ZmillA

> Yours and this won't be the last. hehe.




Its just a topic that seems so complicated (and it is) but we all do it all the time. I like what you said about looking past your eyes, because thats how I think about it. Its like when you hold your hand out in front of you and shift your focus from it and the wall or other things behind it. 

I also never knew what exactly to call the staticy colory sparkles that you see when you close your eyes or put pressure on them, but water refraction makes sense. You dont want to focus on those colors, a lot of techniques talk about seeing colors or balls of light when you are trying to WILD or whatever and I think a lot of people mistake those for the colors you were talking about.

(or maybe that is correct, I dont know I havent WILDed before)

----------


## DreamChaser

> Its just a topic that seems so complicated (and it is) but we all do it all the time. I like what you said about looking past your eyes, because thats how I think about it. Its like when you hold your hand out in front of you and shift your focus from it and the wall or other things behind it. 
> 
> I also never knew what exactly to call the staticy colory sparkles that you see when you close your eyes or put pressure on them, but water refraction makes sense. You dont want to focus on those colors, a lot of techniques talk about seeing colors or balls of light when you are trying to WILD or whatever and I think a lot of people mistake those for the colors you were talking about.
> 
> (or maybe that is correct, I dont know I havent WILDed before)



That is really cool how you explained the focus on the hand and then focus on the background.
Look at your hand in front of you and that is the same as the back of your eyelids.
Now change focus away from your hand to the background, and that is your minds eye view.
I like that example.

----------


## ZmillA

> That is really cool how you explained the focus on the hand and then focus on the background.
> Look at your hand in front of you and that is the same as the back of your eyelids.
> Now change focus away from your hand to the background, and that is your minds eye view.
> I like that example.



Yeah I should have said its like looking past your eyelids and all the fuzzy color stuff

----------

